

Occupy London protest issues demands to democratise City of London - anon1385
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/oct/28/occupy-london-city-st-pauls

======
anon1385
The City of London Corporation is a fascinating institution[1] that I knew
very little about (not being a Londoner).

[1] [http://www.newstatesman.com/economy/2011/02/london-
corporati...](http://www.newstatesman.com/economy/2011/02/london-corporation-
city)

~~~
david927
I worked in The City last year and asked someone about the police officers at
certain intersections. The reply? Oh, they're always placed at the border to
The City. I looked it up and it was true. Strange indeed.

